# Radio turning off and on



## Gil (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi I own a 2013 Cruze Eco 6 speed manual, while driving to work yesterday morning (11/05/2014) my car shut off when I was making a turn onto an on-ramp, clutch down (nearly drove into a ditch due to no power steering) when I let the clutch up engine restarted and all seemed well. After a couple of minutes the radio went black and then continued going on and off every couple of minutes, when the radio wasn't working I noticed that my directional signals didn't work either (very dangerous on a dark highway) this continued until I got to work, about 20 minute ride. I called my service rep. (Rick @ Colonial South Chevrolet in Dartmouth, MA) he told me to drop it off tomorrow. When I got out of work I drove home ran a couple errands and dropped off the car at dealer everything functioned fine. Today Rick called me said that they looked at the car, ran some tests and didn't find anything wrong with it, he also told me that I was out of warranty (car has 36450 miles) but he was not going to charge me this time. I told Rick that this seems to be an ongoing problem with these cars (from what I've read) and I believe that this is related to a faulty ignition, he told me he looked and couldn't find any bulletins or discussion on this problem, I told Rick about this web site. If this is a one time occurrence I have no problem with it however if this happens again I would expect Chevrolet to take care of it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Gil said:


> Hi I own a 2013 Cruze Eco 6 speed manual, while driving to work yesterday morning (11/05/2014) my car shut off when I was making a turn onto an on-ramp, clutch down (nearly drove into a ditch due to no power steering) when I let the clutch up engine restarted and all seemed well. After a couple of minutes the radio went black and then continued going on and off every couple of minutes, when the radio wasn't working I noticed that my directional signals didn't work either (very dangerous on a dark highway) this continued until I got to work, about 20 minute ride. I called my service rep. (Rick @ Colonial South Chevrolet in Dartmouth, MA) he told me to drop it off tomorrow. When I got out of work I drove home ran a couple errands and dropped off the car at dealer everything functioned fine. Today Rick called me said that they looked at the car, ran some tests and didn't find anything wrong with it, he also told me that I was out of warranty (car has 36450 miles) but he was not going to charge me this time. I told Rick that this seems to be an ongoing problem with these cars (from what I've read) and I believe that this is related to a faulty ignition, he told me he looked and couldn't find any bulletins or discussion on this problem, I told Rick about this web site. If this is a one time occurrence I have no problem with it however if this happens again I would expect Chevrolet to take care of it.


Hey Gil,

I apologize for these concerns with your Cruze, and I would be happy to look into this further for you. If the problem occurs again, please do not hesitate to reach out to me in a private message and include your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Did they electrically check the negative battery cable for issues?


----------



## Gil (Nov 5, 2014)

I was told they tested everything and couldn't find a problem.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Most likely a battery cable or intermittent ground issue.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The dealer needs to go online in their system, go to the Cruze, and enter 'Radio cuts off and back on'

There is a full writeup on this now with specific directions as well as instructing the dealer to notify technical assistance.

I can't stand continually telling folks how to teach their dealers to look in blankety blank system.....
GM does everything it can short of having their own people standing in the service department kicking lazy, uniformed supposed repairmen in the rump.

These stories drive me absolutly insane!

Rob


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Robby said:


> The dealer needs to go online in their system, go to the Cruze, and enter 'Radio cuts off and back on'
> 
> There is a full writeup on this now with specific directions as well as instructing the dealer to notify technical assistance.
> 
> ...


The GM franchise system at work? Hopefully, the OP has contacted CCC as they requested and the offending service department can be "guided" from GM.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't think we can specifically blame the GM franchise system as I get the same type 'poor dealer attempts at repair' from members of the various, non GM forums at about the same rate.

These are all three domestics, two Asian, and two German lines.

I believe the real problem is created by the individual assigned the job.
A bit of psycology is required, starting with making the mechanic understand a simple fact.

The vehicle owner did not disrupt his/her daily schedule, make ride arrangements, try to relay the concern to the writer, and all the other disruption that occurs, just to get a shoulder shrug and a 'Unable to duplicate report'.

Repairmen have the same things break down in their lives too.....furnace takes a dump, washing machine floods the house...whatever life throws at someone and they would be just as annoyed if they got the same 'Cannot duplicate'.....pay up as anyone else.
Somehow, that mindset has to transfer to their job.

I agree, having walked in those shoes for many years, sometimes you cannot get a problem to show itself no matter what course taken to track it down.
But, since there is so much information available through the use of the information highway, I am of the mindset that the repairmen just don't seem to give a hoot and won't take the time to use the tools now available.

Although the franchise system is a easy target, I really believe the lack of pride that seems to pervade every element of life in this new age is the real culprit.
It's called the 'Can't see it from my house' syndrome.......and I haven't a clue how to re-instill that pride.....that desire to say to yourself, 'I nailed it!'


So, since we are discussing car repair, it seems like the vehicle operator is stuck going dealer to dealer in the hopes of finding that one person that wants to take the bull by the horns and not just step back and say' No problem found'

Kindof a mini rant.....,
Rob


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Robby said:


> So, since we are discussing car repair, it seems like the vehicle operator is stuck going dealer to dealer in the hopes of finding that one person that wants to take the bull by the horns and not just step back and say' No problem found'
> 
> Kindof a mini rant.....,
> Rob


Points well made, but it appears to be difficult to be passionate about the job, if the environment will not allow you to be so (i.e. the franchise and warranty systems). I pick on the franchise since its structure seems to preclude the manufacturer from imposing any sort of discipline on service. The point of having to go from dealer to dealer to find compentency is true across the board. I have a list of preferred service and dealers for nearly everything in our life that I use regardless of price simply because I can trust them.


----------



## Blue12Cruze (Jun 30, 2013)

I have a similar issue with my '12 LS 6M.....sometimes, whenever I go to start my car, and, I don't have my seat belt bucked yet, the seat belt chime won't chime, and, my radio won't come on for a few seconds....I'm thinking of calling my local dealer about this issue, and, wonder if anyone on here has ever had a similar issue to mine. I currently have 27K on the car now....if any GM Customer Care rep has any info about it, I'd appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Blue12Cruze said:


> I have a similar issue with my '12 LS 6M.....sometimes, whenever I go to start my car, and, I don't have my seat belt bucked yet, the seat belt chime won't chime, and, my radio won't come on for a few seconds....I'm thinking of calling my local dealer about this issue, and, wonder if anyone on here has ever had a similar issue to mine. I currently have 27K on the car now....if any GM Customer Care rep has any info about it, I'd appreciate it. Thank you.
> \/QUOTE]
> 
> This is likely related to the 'time out' relay.....the relay that shuts all the electronics, except for the computer and various memories, off after ten minutes.
> ...


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Characteristic of an intermittent problem, guy more than likely got into your car, sat there for less than two minutes, it started, radio turned on and off, and the directional signals work. Everything is fine, until you start digging into it.

My record for trying to find an intermittent problem was 65 consecutive hours in an automated steel mill. Solid state was new back then, checked over every wire, PC board, connectors, and couldn't find what was causing the problem. Finally I heard someone flush a toilet that caused the system to go haywire. When I checked this toilet out, was below the surface and some electrician wired a sewer pump into our system. That was the problem.

At least dealer #3 gave me a new battery under warranty, but as soon as I got home, checked out his work. Positive battery terminal nut was stripped and could rotate the terminal with my fingers. Just pulled everything apart, cleaned and greased the terminals and got a new bolt and nut. And everything was torqued correctly.

This certainly would have been problem causing me to make the comment, if I want to do anything myself, have to do it alone, or something like this. 

By any chance, did you install a toilet with a sewer pump connected to your BCM in your Cruze? Was the battery ever changed?


----------



## AaronDavis (May 17, 2013)

Clean the 2 grounds on the left shock tower, my personal Cruze did it, as well as my cousins, and customer's cars a couple times. There will most likely be a C0800 in the EBCM. Clean both the grounds, the eyelets on the wires, and the nuts. Mine has never acted up again, nor my cousins, and I have a 0 comeback rate on warranty repairs at my dealership.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

AaronDavis said:


> Clean the 2 grounds on the left shock tower, my personal Cruze did it, as well as my cousins, and customer's cars a couple times. There will most likely be a C0800 in the EBCM. Clean both the grounds, the eyelets on the wires, and the nuts. Mine has never acted up again, nor my cousins, and I have a 0 comeback rate on warranty repairs at my dealership.


Don't stop there if you are cleaning the grounds.....do the three on the core support as well.
I'd recommend five star washers between the eylets and the retaining nut to further 'bite' into the studs and connector.

BTW, Chevrolets newest PI relating to this complaint, in addition to the ground wire action I mentioned, now calls for automatic replacement of the ground cable.
The part number is not published but TAC will provide that number when contacted.

It also instructs the dealer to turn on EVERY electrical accessory.....fan on high, heated seats on high, rear defog on, lights on, as well as the radio of course....also pump the brake (triggers vacuum pump) and rock the steering back and forth (electric assist).....of course, with the radio playing.
In many cases, this will allow the repairman to reproduce the off/on business.

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

This goes way back in my life when learning about electrical. So-called grounds save wire and the first rule that is broken constantly is not to connect two dissimilar metals together because this forms electrolysis that acts like an insulator. Every vehicle breaks this rule. 

Reference point is the negative terminal of the battery, first thing that has to be cleaned and tight. And use a good quality DVM to check for voltage drops. Since working alone, had to make a least 15' long test leads with alligator type connectors with one terminal connection to the negative terminal of the battery. Then check various ground points for voltage drops with the other lead.

But this only works under full load conditions. No current flowing through the resistance of a defective ground connection will always result in a zero voltage drop. Typical ground voltage drops should be less than 0.1 volts and under full load.

Call this basics. Certainly agree with external tooth lock washers, and also coated with dielectric grease to help retard corrosion. And a torque wrench. 

Can do the same thing with the positive terminal of the battery as the reference, checking the load end for voltage drops. And under full load conditions.

Also need a good fully charge battery. I use a pure DC power supply that outputs up to 50 amps at 13.5 volts. Make the comment, been for years, can't see electrons, so need the means to have the proper test equipment to measure it. Without my test equipment, I am dead. 

Ha, with my kids, military background comes into play. You call that terminal clean? Get down and give me 50!


----------



## bevsue1 (Jul 30, 2015)

_Hi Gil , I have to ask if you have found a Solution to your Problem ? Or if the problem still persists_ ? I ask because have a 2012 Cruze eco . I have only had it 3 mo now. But had No idea of the Electrical problems it had to show. I am Disabled and Can't pay to have Repair on a car with 30,000 thousand mi on it. BUT having that said, I have the Problems you do. Nearly Every day. I have to drive on the Freeway every day to take my Son to work. What Happens when the car shuts of by itself and we have No Steering or Control ? Someone can be Killed from this. And I too, Loose my Radio and turn signals for No reason ! There is Some Serious Life Threatening Problems Here with the Cruze Electrical system in the Dash. But No one Knows Why or What. But want to Charge us for Problems Out of Our Control Not caused by us. And Not covered by expired Warrantys either. Have you found the Problem , and How to Address it or Fix it ?? Everyone laughs at me like I am nuts. But I have Read Over 100 others with the Same Problem, Same Car. But the Company Don't Do anything but Turn their backs and Pass the Buck. Would Love to Find a Solution !


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ain't a radio, is a computer, my battery terminals are super clean and tight. Radio froze up the other day. Looked at the rear view mirror, nobody behind me. hit the clutch, returned the ignition switch to the off, but not the lock position, another stupid idea, because long ago, was proven, these darn things do no prevent thief. Opened the drivers door, no problem with closing it with a 60 mph wind. This rebooted the radio and was okay again. 

Sure happy this worked, or else would have to go my my Chevy dealer and pay $$$$$ to have my radio reflashed, why in the heck are they storing code in flashram on these things, doesn't have a darn thing to do with emissions.

Oh, my God, how can I put up with my 88 Supra, have to insert the key in the ignition and switch to accessory position if I want to hear it. Cruze also has an accessory position, but not using it, radio is always hot. Who comes up with the totally ridiculous ideas? And not very convenient if that radio kills your battery due to some kind of short circuit. And not an on off switch, fires a command to the BCM.

Talk about inventing problems that were never problems before.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Well maybe not the radio, BCM also has firmware stored in flashram, and uses like a garage door opener type of code to address it. Program counter can skip one beat due to some kind of gitch and will go crazy. Unbelievable how they are making stuff today.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bevsue1 said:


> _Hi Gil , I have to ask if you have found a Solution to your Problem ? Or if the problem still persists_ ? I ask because have a 2012 Cruze eco . I have only had it 3 mo now. But had No idea of the Electrical problems it had to show. I am Disabled and Can't pay to have Repair on a car with 30,000 thousand mi on it. BUT having that said, I have the Problems you do. Nearly Every day. I have to drive on the Freeway every day to take my Son to work. What Happens when the car shuts of by itself and we have No Steering or Control ? Someone can be Killed from this. And I too, Loose my Radio and turn signals for No reason ! There is Some Serious Life Threatening Problems Here with the Cruze Electrical system in the Dash. But No one Knows Why or What. But want to Charge us for Problems Out of Our Control Not caused by us. And Not covered by expired Warrantys either. Have you found the Problem , and How to Address it or Fix it ?? Everyone laughs at me like I am nuts. But I have Read Over 100 others with the Same Problem, Same Car. But the Company Don't Do anything but Turn their backs and Pass the Buck. Would Love to Find a Solution !



Hello Bevsue1, 

We want to apologize for this, and completely understand how unsettling this may seem for you. We want to look into this further for you, and would be more than happy to get in touch with the dealership on your behalf. Feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. We look forward to hearing from you soon. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

bevsue1 said:


> And I too, Loose my Radio and turn signals for No reason !


I'd suggest you read Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable. There is special warranty coverage for this particular part. So get it into the dealer for a free replacement.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

In automotive, never was permitted to spend another half a buck for a linear transistor to switch the field current. What is does in simple terms, adjusts the field current to keep the output voltage constant in proportion to the output load and speed conditions.

Instead, and namely due to cost, no other reason, used a switch, either hard on or hard off in a pulse width modulation scheme. Every time it switches off, the field collapses rapidly to induce a high transient voltage in the stator. With some alternators, this can be as high as 150 volts!

But no fear, the battery acting as a one farad capacitor would filter this voltage out. But this is only true if you have a good battery and darn good connections. Was a battle when all these electronics were added, was given a budget we had to meet, and better not be one cent over or would be in really deep trouble.

Was able to add avalanche diodes to the alternator that would clamp these high transients to 22 volts, some protection, but not enough. its like a zener diode that we could add with no additional cost. But be careful when installing an aftermarket rebuilt alternator, may not have these. And if your electronic blows up, well your car is old is what you are told.

You never want to disconnect the battery cable when the engine is running, while clamped to even 22 volts, those pulses can erase your code in flashram, another really stupid idea. Felt like a *****, but had to do it or would find somebody else. 

Just 0.75 V spike on the wrong pin of flashram can kill that code and without that code, we are dead. Wasn't much of a problem when PROM's were used, code was burnt in, but then the internet came along, lets use flashram so we can save 89 cents plus shipping cost if an update is needed. Really question this, takes a mechanic forever to key in your VIN, find the right code, download it to his laptop then use a way overpriced scanner to refresh it. If they made PROM's easy to access, could do this same job in two seconds.

But have pure idiots in charge, but not only GM, everybody is doing it this way. Could use a linear regulator in aircraft situations, because those spikes would interfer with navigation. Only talking a most a buck more, but look at the problems this would save.

So if you are wondering why we are having problems, these are the reasons, and now using flashram for everything. Even if it doesn't have a thing to do with emissions. With the advant of OBD II in 1996, this is when all this BS started, started carrying towing insurance. 

Putting the VR in the alternator was another stupid idea, but had to do this to cut down on wiring cost. It senses the high heat of the alternator creating new battery charging problems that never existed before. For very expensive vehicles, was permitted to add a ten cent thermistor next to the battery. You won't find this in the Cruze. A linear regulator mounted next to the battery would help a lot.

What about a 40K volt ignition system running around five volt logic. Least the coils in the Cruze helped this problem, but still use the lowest spark plug gap as possible that reduces this voltage. Based on joules of energy, the lower the firing voltage, the greater the spark current. And this is what you need for more reliable ignition. Also relieves the stress on the coils and the driving transistors. Know what you are talking about.


----------



## bevsue1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello Patsy , and Thank You for responding to my Post ! I would be Happy to send the information you have asked for. If you will tell me exactly where you want me to Reply privately. As not to have to put my Personal info out there for Everyone. I have all the info you asked for. I actually have Videos on my Phone , but don't know how to get them downloaded to here for you. And the Problem is getting worse. To the point, when the steering goes off it is Completely Locked to disabled you from steering off the road out of Traffics way. I Love this car, and really don't want to have to trade it off for something else if I don't have to. But on a fixed income, I have to have a Vehicle that works W/O problems. I don't mind paying the $17,000 for a car if it works Correctly to Last me for yrs to come. I am a Chevy person thru and thru. I have a couple of notes of Input from a man in Cruze Talk on FB. He says he has worked for the Company for 10 yrs or so. That has offered his Thoughts on this. If I could send them to you, it May or May Not Help. But makes a lot of sense as to Why they can't Find the Problems on the Computer ! I Also have an email of [email protected] yahoo.com if that Helps you contact me. I prefer Not to list my Phone # here. Thank you , and Please let me know exactly which way you want me to send you this Info Privately !


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Go back to Patsy's post and click on *Chevy Customer Care* to send her a private message with your key data.

Some of the things I have learned, doesn't have to be a Chevy dealer, can be any GM dealer for warranty work. What was very nebulous, and still is, who makes the decision as to whether a warranty repair is covered? Told by the reps, that the dealers make this decision. Dealers tell me the reps make this decision and if they go ahead with a repair, can be stuck with the bill. 

The dealer you purchased your Cruze from may not be the best one, ha, that ******* told me to trade my Cruze in for a new one. Pardon my language, can't think of a better word. Another large enough to have a warranty manager told me, he could not make the decision, an "Erin" from Milwaukee, over 200 miles away had to show up to make this decision. After waiting two months, she never did show. 

Going up that ladder with that 1-866-636-2273 customer care toll free number, was told by a rep to find a better dealer. with over a dozen GM dealers within a 40 mile radius, the forth one was good. No questions, you have a problem, we will repair it. So maybe some truth that it is the dealers decision. This one, the service manager was 63 years old and been around for awhile. The rest of them, dealing with kids.

All I can say is, good luck.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bevsue1 said:


> Hello Patsy , and Thank You for responding to my Post ! I would be Happy to send the information you have asked for. If you will tell me exactly where you want me to Reply privately. As not to have to put my Personal info out there for Everyone. I have all the info you asked for. I actually have Videos on my Phone , but don't know how to get them downloaded to here for you. And the Problem is getting worse. To the point, when the steering goes off it is Completely Locked to disabled you from steering off the road out of Traffics way. I Love this car, and really don't want to have to trade it off for something else if I don't have to. But on a fixed income, I have to have a Vehicle that works W/O problems. I don't mind paying the $17,000 for a car if it works Correctly to Last me for yrs to come. I am a Chevy person thru and thru. I have a couple of notes of Input from a man in Cruze Talk on FB. He says he has worked for the Company for 10 yrs or so. That has offered his Thoughts on this. If I could send them to you, it May or May Not Help. But makes a lot of sense as to Why they can't Find the Problems on the Computer ! I Also have an email of [email protected] yahoo.com if that Helps you contact me. I prefer Not to list my Phone # here. Thank you , and Please let me know exactly which way you want me to send you this Info Privately !


You're very welcome, Bevsue1! As NickD mentioned, just send me over a private message on here along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred GM dealership. I definitely understand how frustrating this may seem, and take comments like this very seriously. I look forward to assisting you the best way possible! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## derekbrian (Aug 25, 2015)

If the mechanic of the concerned dealer of the vehicle is telling you that there is no fault in the vehicle, then why the vehicle get stopped on the way. It will be better for you, if you get it checked from other concerned mechanic,so that fault may come up at the front and you will not face this problem again.


----------



## mdubord1024 (Sep 3, 2014)

My local dealer didn't even question me when I said I was having radio issues. I knew it was a common problem and so did he. Have a service appointment set up, he said they would try to update the firmware if necessary and depending on the results of that they would move forward with radio replacement. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, think its still legal for me to have my 18 month old grandson in the car as long as its not in motion. He just loves to switch that radio on and off about ten times per second.

Do you by any chance have a grandson?

Still feel mechanics should have some electronic training, not too much, just enough to tell the difference between a floor broom and a transistor.


----------



## MRB455 (Jan 29, 2014)

My 2012 Cruze ECO did the same thing. The replacement of the whole "info-tainment center" cost me a $200 co-pay against my extended warranty. I took a video with my cell phone of it re-booting as it was being driven. The dealer would not believe me even after seeing the video, so they paid someone to drive it for 1-2 hours then it did it for them too. System had to be replaced.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

With all of my worthless speculation on why the radio was switching on and off, experience the same exact problem in my 2012 Cruze 2LT.

Didn't take me very long to find the problem with the car in my procession. The ignition relay in the underhood fuse/relay box had dirty contacts. Tested it using the current limiting method, case was glued on solid, so had to cut it. 

View attachment 166914


Sure enough there was carbon build up on these very small relay contacts, cleaned this off and radio has been working fine ever since.

This relay fires four different circuits and apparently the radio is more sensitive to lower voltages, see your Cruze even died.

Found a Panasonic relay this case size with a 75 ampere contact rating, ha, didn't want to pay an extra seven bucks for shipping, but think I will order one anyway.

Think Chevy should replace this relay for free. This could well be your problem as well.


----------

